# ASCII Art



## gemsta (Oct 15, 2007)

So I created my profile back in February I think. I don't use the forums too much, but I browse every day and am kept updated. I was thinking today how fun it would be to post your best "ASCII Art". ASCII Art is art that is made with like notepad, or art that is made with the courier font. I'm somewhat of a computer programmer and decided to make my avatar reflect this, so the leaf that your gonna see below is the same one in my avatar. Okay, here goes ...


```
[COLOR=Green]
                       ,
                      dM
                      MMr
                     4MMML                  .
                     MMMMM.                xf
     .              "M6MMM               .MM-
      Mh..          +MM5MMM            .MMMM
      .MMM.         .MMMMML.          MMMMMh
       )MMMh.        MM5MMM         MMMMMMM
        3MMMMx.     'MMM3MMf      xnMMMMMM"
        '*MMMMM      MMMMMM.     nMMMMMMP"
          *MMMMMx    "MMM5M\    .MMMMMMM=
           *MMMMMh   "MMMMM"   JMMMMMMP
             MMMMMM   GMMMM.  dMMMMMM            .
              MMMMMM  "MMMM  .MMMMM(        .nnMP"
   ..          *MMMMx  MMM"  dMMMM"    .nnMMMMM*
    "MMn...     'MMMMr 'MM   MMM"   .nMMMMMMM*"
     "4MMMMnn..   *MMM  MM  MMP"  .dMMMMMMM""
       ^MMMMMMMMx.  *ML "M .M*  .MMMMMM**"
          *PMMMMMMhn. *x > M  .MMMM**""
             ""**MMMMhx/.h/ .=*"
                      .3P"%....
                    nP"     "*MMnx[/COLOR]
```
Unfortunately I'm not the original creator of this, it was made by a "nosig", maybe if in the near future I get creative enough I'll make something good.


----------



## misc (Jan 7, 2011)

```
::::\\\\\\############################\\\\\\\\\\\\::xxxxx:::\\\\\\\\####\\\::::xx:::::xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:::\\\\\##########################\#\\\\\\\\\\\\\:xxxxxxx:::\\\\\\\\\\##\\\\\:::xxx:::xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
\\\\\\\#######################\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\:xxx xxxx::\\\\\\\\\\\\##\\\\:::xxxx::xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
\\\\\#########################\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\:xxx xxx:::\:::::\:\\\\\##\\\:::xxxx::xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
\\\\#######################\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\::xx   xxx::x:xx::::\\\\\\\\\\\:::xxxx::xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
\\#######################\\\\\\#\\\##\\\\\\\\\:xx   xxxxxxxx_^x:::\\\\\\\\\\\:::xxxx::xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
\########################\\\\####\####\\\\\\\:xxx   xxxxxxx^@@ x::\\\\\\\\\\\:::xxxx::xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
\#####################################\\\\\\\:xxx      xxx @dd_x::\\\\\\\\\\\:::xxxx:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
####################\\\###############\\\\\\::xxx     xx &dHH& x:::\\\\\\\\:::xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
####################\\################\\\\\\::xxx     [email protected]_ x:::\\\\\\:::xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
###################\\\################\\\\\::xxxxx     ^&[email protected]^ x::\\\\::::xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
####################################\\\\\\\:::xxxxx   &@[email protected]&^x:::\\::::xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
####################################\\\\\\\::::xxxxx  [email protected]@_ xx:::::xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  xxx
####################################\\\\\\\\:\::xxxxx &dd33dH33d&^ xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
###################################\\\\\\\\\\\\:::xxx ^@d33Hdd3p3d& xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
##########\\\\\\\\################\\\\\\\\\\\\:::::xx [email protected]@^  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
##############\#\\#######\\#######\\\\\\\\\\\:::::::x @d33HdHHdH33d_ xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
##########\\\##\:xx:\\######\\######\\\\\\\\:::\::::[email protected]@^   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
################x^&^ x:\\###\\#######\\\\\\\:::::\:x &H33ddHppHdd33d_^   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ^^ xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
################\x^&@@& x:\\\\######\##\\\\\\::\:::x^@[email protected]^^ x xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ^[email protected]@_^ xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
#################\x^&[email protected]_ xx\\##########\\\\::\:\:x_d3Hdd33H333ddH3d_ xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ^&@[email protected]^ xxxxxxxxxxxx:::::
################[#\x ^[email protected]_ x:\\###\###\\\\:\\\\: &[email protected]_ xxxx:::::::::::x:xx ^&@[email protected]^ xxxxxxxx:::::::::
################[###:x^[email protected]^ x:\\\###\\\\\\\\\x @HHdd33HHHH3Hdd33& xx:::::::::::x:xx [email protected]@HHHH33d_ xxxxxx::::::::::::
#################[[##: _HHH3333Hd&^ :\###\\\\\\\\\x^d3HdH33HHHH33HdH3d x:\::::::::::xx^[email protected]_ xxxxx::::::::\\\\\\\
############[[[#[[[[#\x [email protected]^ :\#######\\:x^HHdd333HHHHH3Hdd3H^x:\\:\\:\\:xx^&dH3333HHHHH& xx:::\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
###########[[[[[[[[##\:x [email protected]^x:\#####\\: [email protected]_x:\\\\\:\:x^&dH3HHHHHHH3H& x::\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
########[[[[[[[[[[###\\:x &3Hd33HdddH3Hd_x\####\:x &HHdH33HHHHHHH3HdH3_x\\\\\::x^@333HddHH33dH3& x:\\\\\\\\\\\\#\#\#####
######[[[[[[[[[[[####\\:xx _3dd3pp3HddHH3H_:\\#\x &HdH333HHHHHHH33dH3_x\#\\\: &Hp3HdHH3333ddH& x:\\####################
#[[###[[[[[[[[[[[[####\::xxx_HdH333333HddH3d :\:xx @HdH33HHHHHHHH33Hd3_x\##\:^HpHddH33pp3HddH& x:\\\####################
#[[[##[[[[[[[[[[[[#####\:::xx^[email protected]_x::x &dd333HHHHHHdH33HdH_x\#\ @3HddHHHH333HddH_ xx::\\####################
[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[####\\::x @[email protected] :x &ddH3HHHHHHHHHH3HdH_x:x^3HdH33HHHHH33ddd^ xx:::\\#################[[[
[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[####\\:x &&d33HHHHH333dHH_xx_ddH3HHHHHHHHHH3Hdd x &[email protected] xxxx:\\############[[[[[[[[[[
[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[#[[[[###\##\:[email protected]@ ^@[email protected] @dH333HHHHHH3Hdd& xxx:\\###[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[
[[[[[[[[[[[[[[############\\\\#\\x^&dH33HHHHHd33HH&_&d33HHHHHHHHHH33d_^&[email protected]_ xx:\###[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[
[[[[[[[[[[[[################\\:\\:x [email protected]@&[email protected]&[email protected]_ x::\###[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[
[[[[[[[[[[[##################\\:xxxx [email protected]@d333HHHHHH333d&^ x:\###[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[
[[[[[[[[[[##################\\::xx x  _dH33HHHHHHHHHdH33HHHHHHHHH3HdHHHHHHHHHH3Hd_ xxx:\##[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[////////
[[[[[[[[[##################\\:xxx    ^&d3HHHHHHHHHHH33HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH33d&^ xx:\###[[[[[[[[////////////////////
[[[[[[[[[###################\\::xx     [email protected]@_^ xx:\####[[[[[[///[[[//////////////[
[[[[[[#####\\\\\::::::\\\\###\\\::xxx   ^&dH33HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH3d&^^^^  xx:\#####################[[[[[/////
#[##\\\:xx   ^^^^___^^^^^       xxxx   _&d33HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH33HH&_^^ xxxxx        ^^^^^^^^   xxx:\####[[
#####\\:xx _&&________&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&__^^^   ^^[email protected]&^^^     ^__&&&&@&&&&&&&&&&&__^^^^^^_^ x:\\#[[[
##[[####\::x ^ xx ^&@@@[email protected]&&^ ^ ^&H3HdddddddddddHHddHH&   ^[email protected]@@_^xxx ^^ x:\#[[[///
#[[[########\::x xxx ^&@ddddHddddddddddddddddHd&^ [email protected]@@[email protected]@[email protected]_  ^_&HdddHHHHHddddddddddHHdd&^ xx ^ x\\#[[[//////
###############\\:x   xxx _&@@[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@[email protected]@@[email protected]_ ^&@@&@&&&&@d&^^&@[email protected]@@[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@[email protected]@&^ xxx   x:###[[[[[///////
#####################\xxxxxxx ^_&@@@@@@&&&___&&&__&&@d&_^^____&&_^[email protected]@&__&&&&&&&&&&&&@@@@@@_^ xxxxxx:\#[[[///////////////
#########################\::::x:xx ^_______^^^^^^___^__&_^^_^ ^_^^^^^^^^^^^____&&&&_^ xx:::::\#[[[[///////////////////
#########################[###[##\\\\\\:::xxxx                            xxxx:\\\####[[[[[[////////////////////////
#########################[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[###\\::xx   ^ xxx ^     xx:\\##[[[[[[[////////////////////////////////////
######################[[[[[[[[[[[[[[///[[[##\xxxx xxxx::xxxx:xxxx::::xxxxxx:\##[[[[/////////////////////////////////////
#####################[[[[[[[[[[///[[[[[##\\:x:::\\\:\\\:xxx\\\:xxx:\\\\\\\\\\::\\##[[[/[[[//////////////////////////////
####################[[[[[[////[[[[[[###\\\\\##########\:\\######\\:\\##\#######\#####[[[[[//////////////////////////////
###################[[[[[[[//[[#[[[[################[[######[##########[[##############[[[[[[[///////////////////////////
[##################[[[[[[[[[##[[[[[[[[[[[[[###[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[#####[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[/////////////////////////
[[################[[[[[[[[##[[[[[[[[[[[[##[[[[[////[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[////[[[[[##[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[///////////////////////
[[[###[[[########[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[##[[[[[[[/////[[//[[[[[//[[[[//[[[[[/////////[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[/////////////////////
[[[[[[[[[[######[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[///////////////[[[[////[[[[////[[[[///[////////////[[[[[[[[[[[[[////////////////////
[[[[[[[[[[[####[[[[[[[///[[[//[///////////////[[[[[[[[/////[[[[//////[[[[[[///////////////////[//[[[[///////////////////
[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[////////////////////////////[[[//////////////////////[[[/////////////////////////////////////////////
```
Source


----------

